# 2008 Miami Dolphins Discussion



## -33-

Out with the old thread, let's start with a clean slate

Just over a month til the Draft, alot of discussion with our 1st overall pick right now. 

We're also getting into free agency at midnight, so plenty of rumors to discuss there. 

I'm reading in today's Herald that we're trying to move our other 2nd rd pick (via SD from Chambers trade) to get the Lions' Shaun Rogers. Also possibly interested in David Carr, who got cut by Carolina yesterday.


----------



## bball2223

If you guys indeed land Rogers you will be frustrated with his play. Half the time he decides to show up and play like an all-pro, the other games hed decides to put it in cruise control and look lik he doesn't even belong on the field. He is a solid pick-up though.


----------



## IbizaXL

i havent really been reading too much into this, but last time i heard Matt Ryan was a possibility ending up as a phin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A 2nd for Rogers would be a very good move. We need help at DT and if we get him then we can turn our focus on a different position with the 1st rd pick. Yeah, he has tendencies to play overweight and take plays off but if motivated then there isnt anyone in that 2nd round better than Rogers.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Let the Broncos have Rogers lazy a$$! For the first time in over a decade lets keep our picks and build through the draft.

We have the most to spend in FA, but Faneca is the only big splash I would make.


----------



## bball2223

If the Rogers trade goes through would that affect who the Phins take at #1 or do you think it doesn't have an impact either way?


----------



## -33-

bball2223 said:


> If the Rogers trade goes through would that affect who the Phins take at #1 or do you think it doesn't have an impact either way?


I don't think that we'll take the DT from USC, and I'm thinking Dorsey's stock is falling b/c of our system and his injury issues


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

bball2223 said:


> If the Rogers trade goes through would that affect who the Phins take at #1 or do you think it doesn't have an impact either way?


If the Phins cant trade down I think Chris Long or Vernon Gholston will be the pick.

The Tuna loves big, strong and super athletic DE/OLB hybrids.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'm kind of liking Jake Long a lot since I saw his measurables at the combine. He's got everything you're looking for in a tackle. With him at one tackle, Carey at the other and Satele at center, we'd have a very good trio to build around the O-Line. I read that Faneca might be looking for a playoff contender but if we could get him then that would be great. We'd also be able to use most of our picks on getting younger on D.


----------



## sMaK

It's either one of Jake Long, Chris Long or Vernon Gholston. I still say the pick will be traded somehow.


----------



## Dissonance

According to this, Fins just signed G Justin Smiley 5yrs/$25M and a $9 million signing bonus


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Rumor has it the Dolphins have reduced their list to Chris Long, Vernon Gholston, Matt Ryan, and Sedrick Ellis. After the combine Chris Long had, I think he will be our pick if we stay put. Parcells will go with the safest pick of the bunch and Long looks like he could be special. 

Ryan, I'm not a big fan of and I'm hoping all the talk about him is just a smokescreen to lure Atlanta into giving us their 2nd or 3rd to move up for him. Since we are definately trying to trade down I wouldn't be surprised to hear rumors about those four guys every day until draft day. I also wouldn't be surprised to see us offer at least a couple of them a contract to try and get other teams to make a desparation move. 


As for Free Agency, OG Justin Smiley is an AWESOME signing! Care-Smiley-Carey is a great core for our line. I liked Smiley when he got drafted by the 49ers, so I'm pretty happy with him.

I don't think we'll bring in any other big names though, the rumors are that our main priorities are going to be Ernest Wilford, Calvin Pace, and Jason Ferguson via trade with Dallas.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Yeah, you all are getting Ferguson from us (i'm a dallas fan if you didnt alreayd know). According to my sources its for the first round pick..J/k, but its really for probably a second day draft pick, like 5th-6th rounder or somthing..I know about Fergunson, he's a great run stopper. The only thing w/ him is he got hurt last year for us. I'm surprised we're giving him up for a second day pick(s)! But then agian, he is paid kinda high, and we are pretty deep at DT, with Tank, and ratliff who we just gave a extension during mid-year..Good pick up for ya'll IMO


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dissonance19 said:


> According to this, Fins just signed G Justin Smiley 5yrs/$25M and a $9 million signing bonus


Very good 1st signing by Ireland and Parcells. No wonder Hadnot wasnt hearing from the Fins. 

Not surprised we're going after Ferguson. Parcells always brings in a lot ogf his former players to his teams.

I dont like Ryan much either. Too many qquestions about him. Hopefully we can trade down and still get a Long or Gholston.


----------



## sknydave

They desperately need a QB... I don't see them being able to trade Long good QB.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Dolphins acquire Ferguson from Dallas, reach deal with Torbor*
> 
> After starting to rebuild the offensive line Friday morning by reaching an agreement with 49ers guard Justin Smiley, the Dolphins began work on the defense by acquiring veteran defensive tackle Jason Ferguson from the Cowboys and Giants linebacker Reggie Torbor, according to a source.
> 
> The Dolphins and Cowboys swapped sixth-round picks in the upcoming draft for Ferguson, 33, with Miami kicking in another sixth-round pick in the 2009 draft. They also reached an agreement for Torbor, a 6-foot-2, 250-pounder who had 39 tackles in parts of 16 games for the Super Bowl champions last season.
> 
> The 6-3, 312-pound Ferguson missed 15 games last year after tearing his biceps tendon in the season opener against the Giants. He is expected to anchor the 3-4 defensive alignment and fill the void left by the release of nose tackle Keith Traylor.


Link

We've also signed former Jets TE Sean Ryan to a 1 yr deal. Hopefully we lock up Calvin Pace and Ernest Wilford by the end of the day too.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Looks like we are signing up Wilford and Pace today and I just read that we have entered the Justin Smith picture, not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Wilford is official according to the Herald


Adam Schefter of NFL Network is reporting that the Dolphins have signed free agent defensive tackle Randy Starks, previously of the Titans. It's a 5 yr $21 Million with 7 Mil gauranteed. 

Wow, Parcells and Ireland arent messing around


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> DOLPHINS SIGN JOSH MCCOWN
> 
> Adam Schefter of NFL Network reports that the Miami Dolphins have reached a contract agreement with free agent quarterback Josh McCown.
> 
> Per Schefter, the contract is a two-year deal worth $6.25 million


Almost everyone that has visited with the Dolphins today has signed.


----------



## sMaK

Man they are working fast. I like the urgency


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Some rumors from a Dolphins message board from someone with some "inside" sources.. 



> 1. Calvin Pace looks like he will sign before the weekend is over. His representation is just trying to fine tune a couple of things within the contract, and still needs to pass a physical. Looks like the Dolphins will give him his money
> 
> 2. Michael Turner is scheduled to visit Davie in the next few days and is very likely to sign a contract during that time period. He supposedly wants to play with Ronnie Brown, and is not concerned with being the #1 guy for carries. Especially Ronnie coming off an injury, it seems the Dolphins will share the caries i.e. Jacksonville.
> 
> 3. The Dolphins have contacted Javon Walker and he is also scheduled to take a visit to Dolphin's facilities. Look for a contract offer this weekend and a very realistic chance Walker jumps on board.
> 
> 4. New speculation has Minnesota upping a Green Bay offer (2nd and 4th) and offering a 2nd and 3rd round pick for the services of Jason Taylor.


----------



## sMaK

Oh wow.. that's crazy. Very interesting stuff


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Saw that on Finheaven or whatever they call it now. I'd love all that to happen but that would be a lot of money tied up at WR if the Walker thing happens.


----------



## sMaK

Yeah, plus he's not excactly reliable. Dude is always injured, but he is very talented. Him and Wilford on the ends with Ginn in the slot doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

With the following signed..

DT - Jason Ferguson (Cowboys)via trade
DT - Randy Starks (Titans)
LB - Reggie Torbor (Giants)
LB - Charlie Anderson (Texans)
WR Ernest Wilford (Jaguars)
QB Josh McCown (Raiders)
G Justin Smiley (49ers)
TE Sean Ryan (Jets)
WR David Kircus (Broncos)

Does anybody else thing that Jake Long is going to be our pick now instead of Chris Long? We are also still heavily pursuing Calvin Pace and will probably sign him up very soon and we've shown interest in Ian Gold and Darryl Blackstock. I used to think it was about 70/30 with Chris Long over Jake Long, but after all these signings I think they might be leaning towards Jake Long. We already have 3/5 of the offensive line set for the next few years, so I can see them wanting to solidify the rest of it now in the draft like the Packers did. This draft is suppose to be one of the deepest OL drafts ever so I can definitely see us taking Long in the first and a very solid RG in the late second or early third. 

Also, we supposedly had Eugene Wilson and Marques Douglass in for a visit today.


----------



## -33-

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> With the following signed..
> 
> DT - Jason Ferguson (Cowboys)via trade
> DT - Randy Starks (Titans)
> LB - Reggie Torbor (Giants)
> LB - Charlie Anderson (Texans)
> WR Ernest Wilford (Jaguars)
> QB Josh McCown (Raiders)
> G Justin Smiley (49ers)
> TE Sean Ryan (Jets)
> WR David Kircus (Broncos)
> 
> Does anybody else thing that Jake Long is going to be our pick now instead of Chris Long? We are also still heavily pursuing Calvin Pace and will probably sign him up very soon and we've shown interest in Ian Gold and Darryl Blackstock. I used to think it was about 70/30 with Chris Long over Jake Long, but after all these signings I think they might be leaning towards Jake Long. We already have 3/5 of the offensive line set for the next few years, so I can see them wanting to solidify the rest of it now in the draft like the Packers did. This draft is suppose to be one of the deepest OL drafts ever so I can definitely see us taking Long in the first and a very solid RG in the late second or early third.
> 
> Also, we supposedly had Eugene Wilson and Marques Douglass in for a visit today.


I think Jake Long is the favorite now...


----------



## Dissonance

Or he might think adding Chris Long to that front could bring it together or add to it. It's Parcells though, you never know with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Taylor and Dolphins to part ways*
> 
> By Jason Cole, Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Miami Dolphins defensive end Jason Taylor has already moved away from South Florida. The only thing left is to figure out his next address.
> 
> Three sources close to the Dolphins organization said this week that Taylor and the team he has been part of for 11 years have graciously agreed to part ways between now and the NFL draft April 26. There’s no animosity between Taylor and new Dolphins guru Bill Parcells or coach Tony Sparano.
> 
> There are just plans that each side has. Those plans don’t include each other.


Link

Jason Cole used to cover the Fins for the Miami Herald so he would know. If true then I hope we can get a couple of high draft picks for him.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, reportedly the Packers and Vikings were interested before the report and supposedly willing to give up 2 picks, one as high as a 2nd, and nothing lower than a 4th for the other.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Taylor isn't going anywhere.. 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3273442

The other article speculates that we are parting ways since Taylor moved away but I remember hearing he's only in L.A. for Dancing with the Stars or w/e


----------



## sMaK

He might just retire.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

I don't think JT retires. He can still play. It's hard for guys who still have gas in the tank to walk away knowing they'll never get to go back.


----------



## sMaK

I hope he doesn't..

Any one think we gonna take a QB in a later round. I would love to take a chance on Andre Woodson in the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sMaK said:


> I hope he doesn't..
> 
> Any one think we gonna take a QB in a later round. I would love to take a chance on Andre Woodson in the 3rd or 4th.


Chris Mortensen and some of the Dolphins beat writers think we'll draft a QB in one of the early rounds. Woodson would be nice at that point in the draft if he's still there. Parcells and Ireland seemed to like that Joe Flacco a lot but I don't know where he's projected to go.

And it hadnt been posted yet but Calvin Pace decided to sign with Jets instead of the Dolphins. He got like $23 million in gauranteed money from them. The Jets have spent a ton of money this offseason. Jenkins, Faneca, Pace and Damien Woody all got some pretty big contracts.


----------



## Dissonance

Flacco is a 2nd or 3rd rd pick.


----------



## sMaK

Pace got too much money


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Dissonance19 said:


> Flacco is a 2nd or 3rd rd pick.


I doubt we'll take Ryan so if we do take a QB I see us taking Chad Henne over Flacco.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Dolphins negotiating for Jake Long as No. 1 pick*
> 
> The Dolphins have formally begun contract negotiations with agent Tom Condon about the prospect of selecting former Michigan offensive tackle Jake Long as the first overall selection in this year's draft.
> 
> Condon, who also represents Boston College quarterback Matt Ryan, was in South Florida early this week to negotiate specifically on behalf of Long at the request of the team, The Miami Herald has learned.
> 
> The Dolphins would like to have a contract in place with their first pick before the draft on April 26, which would allow them to avoid a potentially ugly holdout like the one that took place in Oakland last year upon the Raiders' selection of quarterback JaMarcus Russell.
> 
> Miami is still intrigued by Virginia defensive end Chris Long, but no in-person talks between Chris Long's agent and Miami are believed to have taken place to date. However, the Dolphins are believed to be happy with quarterback John Beck, and they are not considering Ryan as an option with the first pick.
> 
> The latest meeting between Condon and the team doesn't necessarily mean the Dolphins have made their final decision to select Jake Long over Chris Long, but it is certainly a major step in that direction.
> 
> By selecting Jake Long, the Dolphins would fill a gaping hole along their offensive line. Vernon Carey is currently slated as the starter at left tackle, but selecting Jake Long would potentially allow the team to move Carey back to his more natural position on the right side of the line.


Link


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

I don't want another QB. We just spent a second on a QB last year. If he's going to be the starter, why draft another young QB to come in? We have way too many needs to be making redundant draft picks. I have no problem with Jake Long as the top pick. It seems like offensive line has been a problem for 15 years. But I think we need to look at all of our other positions of need in the later rounds, like maybe drafting a receiver, a defensive tackle or a corner.


----------



## Dissonance

There's always the excuse that this is a different regime and Beck is not their guy. Which would be an understandable reason to take someone else. 

But from what I have heard, they do like Beck, so I don't think you guys will take one early. I do think you might later on. I mean, you don't know if Beck is the answer yet. It couldn't hurt to take a flier on someone who needs time to develop. Or even another young QB, who can come in and give some him competition and make him earn it. I could see Parcells wanting to do that.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

My point is that if you don't believe in Beck, you should take Ryan. If you don't think the 2nd rounder you took last year is the guy, why take another 2nd rounder this year? If you think you need a new QB, either try to find a veteran or draft the QB with the highest grade, which is Ryan.


----------



## sMaK

oops didnt know it was posted already


----------



## Dissonance

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> My point is that if you don't believe in Beck, you should take Ryan. If you don't think the 2nd rounder you took last year is the guy, why take another 2nd rounder this year? If you think you need a new QB, either try to find a veteran or draft the QB with the highest grade, which is Ryan.



I know what your point was. As far as I've heard, they do like Beck, but there's some still uncertainty there. If they did take someone in the 2nd, it's probably to get someone else they like and give him competition. It's also not like they took Beck last yr, so, it would be understandable why they would. Ryan might not be their highest graded QB and/or might have someone with similar grade that they know they can take later. Not every team agrees with one another, or the "consensus."


----------



## sMaK

They did take Beck last year.


----------



## Dissonance

The Dolphins did, but not this front office that is in place.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

I wouldn't put too much stock into the Dolphins negotiating with Jake Long's agent, they are just doing their due diligence with the top prospects and will probably open up negotiations with Chris Long's agent (same agent as Jake Long I believe)and Dorsey's agent.

In the end though, I strongly believe Jake Long will be the pick for a number of reasons.


----------



## sMaK

Dissonance19 said:


> The Dolphins did, but not this front office that is in place.


True. Didn't read it right.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

For those of you who are following the draft and all of it's prospects, here is my Dolphins mock draft as of today.

1st Round (1) - Jake Long, OT, Michigan
2nd Round (32) - Dan Connor, ILB, Penn St.
2nd Round (57) - Tyvon Branch, CB, Connecticut 
3rd Round (64) - John Greco, OG, Toledo 
4th Round (100) - Kendall Langford, DE, Hampton
6th Round (195) - Harry Douglas, WR, Louisville
6th Round (204) - Caleb Campbell, SS, Army
7th Round (208) - Shawn Murphy, OG, Utah State
7th Round (245) - Kory Robertson, DT, Virginia Tech


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They've also started contract negotiations with Vernon Gholston according to the Sun-sentinel.



> *Dolphins begin contract talks with potential No. 1s Long, Gholston*
> 
> Apparently content to keep the No. 1 overall pick, the Dolphins have begun discussing contract parameters with at least two players on their short list of candidates to become the draft's top selection.
> 
> Official contract negotiations with Michigan offensive tackle Jake Long, and Ohio State defensive end Vernon Gholston were started this week, according to a source. Coincidentally, Long and Gholston are represented by the same agency, CAA, but have different agents.


Link


----------



## Dissonance

*Sources: Dolphins agree to deal Long, will select OT No. 1 overall*




> The Miami Dolphins have reached a contract agreement with Michigan offensive tackle Jake Long, sources told ESPN's Chris Mortensen. The announcement will come at a 1:45 p.m. news conference.
> 
> Despite speculation that Dolphins vice president of football operations Bill Parcells really had planned to select Ohio State defensive end Vernon Gholston or Virginia defensive end Chris Long, sources told ESPN's Michael Smith that since the Dolphins opened negotiations with Jake Long they were talking to him exclusively.
> 
> Long, a 6-foot-7, 313-pound senior who moved to left tackle in 2006 and started his final 26 games, was an All-America selection and Big Ten lineman of the year in each of his last two seasons.
> 
> Offensive line is considered the biggest need for the Dolphins, who went 1-15 last year


----------



## IbizaXL

we can finally have a descent O line for the future. great news for Beck and Brown.

now, about that defense....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Gio305 said:


> we can finally have a descent O line for the future. great news for *Beck* and Brown.
> 
> now, about that defense....


Im not sold on Beck in the least, and if Brohm is on the board at #32 I dont see how this franchise could justify not taking him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Love that we got Jake Long locked up already. Great pick and makes our o-line much improved with Long, Carey, Satele and Smiley. Now we need one of the other guys to step up at the other guard spot.

His press conference is up on http://miamidolphins.com


----------



## sMaK

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Im not sold on Beck in the least, and if Brohm is on the board at #32 I dont see how this franchise could justify not taking him.


Maybe because we have holes at every other position?

But, I'm glad that we got him signed already. Good news!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

sMaK said:


> Maybe because we have holes at every other position?
> 
> But, I'm glad that we got him signed already. Good news!


QB is the only position that counts!

The Phins will be irrelevant until we get a star under center.


----------



## sMaK

You think Brohm is a star?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Agreed with sMaK. Too many holes to go back to back years with drafting a QB in the 2nd rd. Yeah its the most important position but nothing kills a franchise more than drafting QB's so high and having them not pan out.

We now need to focus on defense with that 32nd pick. Hopefully a guy like Quentin Groves or one of the top DB's are still on the board.


----------



## sMaK

There will be a lot of nice defensive players that are gonna drop to the 2nd. Connor, Phillips, Groves, etc.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

sMaK said:


> You think Brohm is a star?


Probably not on the Manning, Brady or Palmer level but saying that he couldnt be as good as McNabb, Big Ben, Rivers or Brees is a complete joke! If you followed him at all (not sure if you have) you would know that hes got all the tools to be a great QB at the next level, and that it wasnt his fault that he had the most injury depleted team in the big east this season.


----------



## sMaK

I really like Brohm actually. I wouldn't be mad if we took him in the 2nd, but I'd rather take a defensive player. Plus, Parcells and company apparently like Beck a lot.. even though I'm not sold on him at all.


----------



## IbizaXL

im willing to give Beck another chance. last years team was a mess and he had no protection whatsoever. with all that, he showed some promise.

we need to rebuild the defensive unit now.


----------



## IbizaXL

HEATLUNATIC said:


> QB is the only position that counts!
> 
> The Phins will be irrelevant until we get a star under center.


no it doesnt. Brady or Manning would be nothing if not for the talented team around them. a QB could only do so much, no matter how talented he is. though it is one of the most important positions.


----------



## sMaK

Eh, our OLine wasn't as bad as people have been saying. Beck didn't impress me at all. Granted he didn't play very much and he was a rookie. But the dude is what, 28? 

We'll see this season.


----------



## -33-

Gio305 said:


> no it doesnt. Brady or Manning would be nothing if not for the talented team around them. a QB could only do so much, no matter how talented he is. though it is one of the most important positions.


You sure a good QB doesn't make guys around him look better? It goes both ways


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

I'm very excited about how our offensive line is going to look next season. We'll have Long-Smiley-Satele-Rookie/Mormino-Carey. I think the Dolphins will take John Greco from Toledo in the 3rd or 4th and then a developmental depth guard like Shawn Murphy from Utah State in the 7th round. Greco is a guy the Dolphins have shown a lot of interest in and he fits the Parcells mold of a big, smart, tough run blocking machine.

As for QB, like Smak said, I doubt we take a QB early. The current front office likes Beck and we have way too many holes to fill to waste another 2nd on a QB. A lot of people also forgot we brought in Josh McCown, so I think we'll go into the season with Beck, McCown, and a developmental QB. The question is, will our developmental QB be Flacco or a late round guy?


----------



## IbizaXL

DQ for 3 said:


> You sure a good QB doesn't make guys around him look better? It goes both ways


im aware of that. football has that tendency. but QB isnt the *only *one that matters. i wouldnt go that far.


----------



## Adam

We seriously have to bite the bullet and draft a QB in the 2nd round. Let me explain:

QB's need at least a year to develop. If Beck doesn't pan out and next year we draft a QB then that guy will spend next year developing. Then we would have lost this year with Beck and next year with a developing QB. Two seasons.

If we take a QB this year he can develop and if Beck fails he can step in next year ready to start. And I kind of expect Beck to fail. Besides, we can just draft a need position like defense next year and those players can always make an impact in their rookie year. You can't do that with a QB.

Just bite the bullet. This franchise is always putting off drafting a franchise QB and I'm sick of it. We should have taken Brees a decade ago and we should have taken Brady Quinn last year!


----------



## sMaK

Are any of these guys franchise QBs though?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

adam said:


> We seriously have to bite the bullet and draft a QB in the 2nd round. Let me explain:
> 
> QB's need at least a year to develop. If Beck doesn't pan out and next year we draft a QB then that guy will spend next year developing. Then we would have lost this year with Beck and next year with a developing QB. Two seasons.
> 
> If we take a QB this year he can develop and if Beck fails he can step in next year ready to start. And I kind of expect Beck to fail. Besides, we can just draft a need position like defense next year and those players can always make an impact in their rookie year. You can't do that with a QB.
> 
> Just bite the bullet. This franchise is always putting off drafting a franchise QB and I'm sick of it. We should have taken Brees a decade ago and we should have taken Brady Quinn last year!


And what makes you think that Henne or Flacco will be more successful or better than Beck? They could easily fail as well, and then we'd have two young, high contract, QB's on our roster. 

We may or may not take a QB but I definitely don't think we should. We have bigger needs and if the staff isn't happy with Beck, then they should have taken Ryan.


----------



## Adam

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> And what makes you think that Henne or Flacco will be more successful or better than Beck? They could easily fail as well, and then we'd have two young, high contract, QB's on our roster.
> 
> We may or may not take a QB but I definitely don't think we should. We have bigger needs and if the staff isn't happy with Beck, then they should have taken Ryan.


I never said they were a sure thing. But we already have somebody who is far from a sure thing as our #1. Some form of insurance is a lot better than no insurance at all.

We don't have any needs that can't be addressed in later rounds or through free agency. QB is always a first day pick. This franchise's problem is that we always act cheap when it comes to QB's. We need to pay the cost like everyone else. Here we are 10 years after Marino and still waiting for our franchise QB. Or maybe we should just go into the season with Beck and sign Ray Lucas as his backup?


----------



## -33-

adam said:


> I never said they were a sure thing. But we already have somebody who is far from a sure thing as our #1. Some form of insurance is a lot better than no insurance at all.
> 
> We don't have any needs that can't be addressed in later rounds or through free agency. QB is always a first day pick. This franchise's problem is that we always act cheap when it comes to QB's. We need to pay the cost like everyone else. Here we are 10 years after Marino and still waiting for our franchise QB.


We took a QB in the 2nd round last year, regardless if he's 28/29 years old, we used a value pick to select him - and we've invested some time into seeing if this kid can play.

We got McCown this offseason, so theres another guy who's expected to be able to step in if Beck fails, or possibly even beat out Beck for the starting job. 

You really think we'll take Henne at #32 or Flacco if he somehow falls out of the 1st? I don't think that's a smart move by a rebuilding franchise with more holes than a homeless guy's shirt.


----------



## Adam

DQ for 3 said:


> We took a QB in the 2nd round last year, regardless if he's 28/29 years old, we used a value pick to select him - and we've invested some time into seeing if this kid can play.
> 
> We got McCown this offseason, so theres another guy who's expected to be able to step in if Beck fails, or possibly even beat out Beck for the starting job.
> 
> You really think we'll take Henne at #32 or Flacco if he somehow falls out of the 1st? I don't think that's a smart move by a rebuilding franchise with more holes than a homeless guy's shirt.


Why not? I don't want to find out a year later that Beck can't hack it. Besides, having a competent backup QB would push Beck and would help in case of injury. Remember when a backup named Brady stepped in for an injured starter?

Why do we keep acting like not drafting a QB on the first day is a sure thing? Remember Jamar Fletcher? Eddie Moore? Jason Allen?

We would be spending a 2nd round pick to take a shot at greatness and protecting against disaster. We need to do it.

Just because Cameron made a mistake not taking Quinn doesn't mean we need to live with his mistake.


----------



## Adam

I remember when we did the deal to get Ricky. Instead of giving New Orleans a 1st and a 2nd we rolled the dice with a conditional deal just to try and make the second pick a 3rd instead of a 2nd round pick. What happened? Instead of just paying them the 2nd round pick, it ended up costing us another 1st round pick when the conditions were met.

We have a culture of always trying to skimp when it comes to the draft. Hopefully Parcells won't continue the culture of bad draft management. The verdict won't come out for at least 2 more years then we will look back and see.

I'll go to my grave hating the previous management for drafting Eddie freaking Moore over Anquan Boldin. When we had the league's worst passing game and the league's best defense we take a linebacker instead of the receiver. Sad memories.


----------



## sMaK

I think most of us remember those days. I almost broke my TV when we picked Eddie Moore, although I do remember everyone wanted us to take Kelley Washington.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Gio305 said:


> no it doesnt. Brady or Manning would be nothing if not for the talented team around them. a QB could only do so much, no matter how talented he is. though it is one of the most important positions.


A super-star QB in football is the equivalent of a super-star big man in basketball! Why do you think it is that Brady, Manning, Duncan and Shaq have almost all of the rings since 2000?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

DQ for 3 said:


> *We took a QB in the 2nd round last year*, regardless if he's 28/29 years old, we used a value pick to select him - and we've invested some time into seeing if this kid can play.
> 
> We got McCown this offseason, so theres another guy who's expected to be able to step in if Beck fails, or possibly even beat out Beck for the starting job.
> 
> You really think we'll take Henne at #32 or Flacco if he somehow falls out of the 1st? I don't think that's a smart move by a rebuilding franchise with more holes than a homeless guy's shirt.


A complete a$$clown (Cam) that will never be a HC in this league again made that pick! The last time I checked he also drafted a KR at #9 overall.

If we can land a quality QB it will make the holes that litter our roster a lot less glaring.


----------



## sMaK

Takeit2dahouse makes the best point though... if we need a QB we should have taken Ryan


----------



## IbizaXL

HEATLUNATIC said:


> A super-star QB in football is the equivalent of a super-star big man in basketball! Why do you think it is that Brady, Manning, Duncan and Shaq have almost all of the rings since 2000?


we had one of the best QBs in NFL history with Marino. We got no ring. thats why im saying its not the* only *position that matters. though its generally agreed that its the most important one--yes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There are new rumors out that we're talking to the Bucs about trading Jason Taylor in exchange for their 2nd round pick, #52.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *2 Cowboys traded to Dolphins*
> 
> MIAMI - The Dallas Cowboys traded linebacker Akin Ayodele and tight end Anthony Fasano to the Miami Dolphins for a fourth-round draft pick, a person familiar with the deal said Friday.
> 
> The person didn't want to be identified because the Dolphins and Cowboys hadn't confirmed the trade. The Dolphins have repeatedly tapped the Dallas pipeline since the arrival of former Cowboys coach Bill Parcells in December to run Miami's football operations.
> 
> The draft pick is No. 100 overall Saturday. The Dolphins have eight other picks and will use the No. 1 overall choice to take tackle Jake Long, who has already signed a five-year contract worth $57.75 million, $30 million of it guaranteed.
> 
> Ayodele has been a starter for the past five seasons and made 55 tackles last year. His spot with the Cowboys may be filled by Zach Thomas, acquired after the Dolphins released him in February.
> 
> Fasano, a second-round pick in 2006, has made 14 receptions in each of his first two NFL seasons and is expected to contend for a starting job with the Dolphins.


Link

Good trade for the Fins. Two potential starters for the #100 pick.


----------



## reHEATed

if we trade Taylor, we better draft Calais Campbell or Quentin Groves with the pick we receive.


----------



## Adam

Glad we could get Henne at the end of the 2nd round. Great value pick.

I still can't believe Malcolm Kelly lasted as long as he did. When he gets over 80 catches and 1,000 yards everyone is going to look stupid passing on him because of a 40 time on grass where he was wearing short turf spikes. If I was Parcells I would have moved up to take him.


----------



## reHEATed

I wish Miami drafted athletes...

we always draft these slow guys

im not a fan of either of our second round picks, and would of taken chris at 1 instead of Jake.


----------



## reHEATed

I have no clue how we didnt draft a corner or wr

this new management sickens me as much as the old


----------



## reHEATed

that said, Im hoping for Charles Godfrey tomorrow.....

great corner athlete.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I wish Miami drafted athletes...
> 
> we always draft these slow guys
> 
> im not a fan of either of our second round picks, and would of taken chris at 1 instead of Jake.


I hope your kidding, we 100% made the right choice by going Jake Long at #1. We are shifting to a power running team and we didn't even have a complete offensive line. A lot of people wanted us to take Chris Long and then take an OT at 31 since the draft was so deep but with eight OT's going in the first we would have been screwed and forced to reach on a guy like Oniel Cousins.

Jake Long was definitely the right selection.


----------



## reHEATed

Jake Long I could live with. I did prefer Chris though

anyway, day 2 pissed me off. No corners, safeties, linebackers, or wr's, all our biggest needs imo

with the last pick, I see one guy left that I would want- Brian Witherspoon. If we dont get a corner with some talent here, we wated the day imo.


----------



## reHEATed

and apparently we needed rb's today, and passed on Kevin Smith for a dII lineman. That pisses me off.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> For those of you who are following the draft and all of it's prospects, here is my Dolphins mock draft as of today.
> 
> 1st Round (1) - Jake Long, OT, Michigan
> 2nd Round (32) - Dan Connor, ILB, Penn St.
> 2nd Round (57) - Tyvon Branch, CB, Connecticut
> 3rd Round (64) - John Greco, OG, Toledo
> 4th Round (100) - Kendall Langford, DE, Hampton
> 6th Round (195) - Harry Douglas, WR, Louisville
> 6th Round (204) - Caleb Campbell, SS, Army
> 7th Round (208) - Shawn Murphy, OG, Utah State
> 7th Round (245) - Kory Robertson, DT, Virginia Tech


Not too shabby.. I was able to guess three of our picks this year, although not the correct rounds but I'll take it :banana::banana:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> Not too shabby.. I was able to guess three of our picks this year, although not the correct rounds but I'll take it :banana::banana:


Nice job 

I liked all our day 1 picks.

Jake Long was a great selection and speaks for itself.

Phillip Merling was talked about all year as a mid-1st rd pick all year until they discovered he had a at the combine. There was even talk that he was going to the Redskins in the 1st rd as of last week when they sent their owner, GM, and Head coach to his private workout. D-Line is a big position of need when you remember that as of right now, our starting D-line is Jason Taylor at 33, Jason Ferguson at, and Vonnie Holliday at 32.

Chad Henne was another very good pick at 57. With the trade the night before we acquired a starting LB and a TE who may well start. So those two positions didnt need to be filled. Henne, as of last week, was thought to be going in the 1st rd, and a lot of analyst thought he was the 2nd best QB in the draft.

Dont know much about the 2nd day picks so I wont comment on them but its obvious what they're trying to build here. Bill Parcells led teams are always big and physical and just look at the sizes of all of these guys. Even the QB is big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Fins have already started going after the UDFA players. Hawaii WR Davone Bess has signed with the Dolphins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Fins just traded Jason Taylor to the Redskins for a 2009 2nd rd pick and a 2010 6th rd pick.

Sad to see JT leave but it was obvious he didnt want to be here. We had trouble getting a 3rd rd pick for him during the draft and we now got a 2nd rd pick. Great patience by Parcells and Ireland when they could have easily traded him for a 4th rounder which was being offered during the draft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Redskins get Jason Taylor from Dolphins*
> 
> ASHBURN, Va. - The Miami Dolphins traded defensive end Jason Taylor on Sunday, getting two draft picks from the Washington Redskins.
> 
> The Redskins gave the Dolphins a second-round pick in 2009 and a sixth-round pick in 2010.
> 
> Washington executive vice president Vinny Cerrato said Taylor is expected to report to Redskins training camp on Monday.
> 
> The deal came only hours after the Redskins lost starting defensive end Phillip Daniels to a season-ending knee injury.


Link


----------



## Adam

Awww, truly a sad day. One of the best pro athletes in the history of Miami sports. The mismanagement by Spielman necessitated this move though because of all the wasted draft picks over the years. I can't remember that stat but the number of draft picks still on this roster is pathetically sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is from November 2007


> Of the 58 players drafted or acquired using their draft picks between 1998-2003, not one is on the Dolphins' 53-man roster today.


Link

This has now changed to 2 players with Yeremiah Bell now off IR and Ricky Williams being back with the team. Just pathetic.


----------



## sMaK

I was surprised when I heard this. I knew he would be gone, but I didn't think anyone would give up a 2nd rounder. Very sad to see him gone... he was a great player. It's officially a new era now.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

sMaK said:


> I was surprised when I heard this. I knew he would be gone, but I didn't think anyone would give up a 2nd rounder. Very sad to see him gone... he was a great player. It's officially a new era now.


I agree, didn't think we'd be able to get a team to sucker up a 2nd for Taylor. Looks like the injury to Phillip Daniels and the Saints/Giants trade helped us get what we wanted. Nice job by Parcells, had it been the Wannstedt or Saban regimes, they would have panicked and taken a 3rd or 4th early on.

Ricky is now the veteran team "leader"..


----------



## reHEATed

it is something that had to happen

sucks that he is gone, and its going to be hard seeing him in a Redskins uniform, but he had to leave. It was his time to exit Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh

With Brett Favre going to the Jets, Pennington may be now a target for the Fins.


> *Dolphins set to go after Pennington*
> 
> The Dolphins have engaged in preliminary discussions with Chad Pennington's agent about a potential acquisition, sources say.
> 
> The aftershock of former Green Bay quarterback Brett Favre's trade to the Jets could continue to alter the quarterback landscape of the AFC East, as the Dolphins are attempting to enter the sweepstakes for quarterback Chad Pennington.
> 
> Pennington is expected to be released by the Jets at 4 p.m., and Miami already has situated itself to engage in deeper discussions to acquire the quarterback who was a casualty in New York as a result of the Favre trade.
> 
> Miami vice president of football operations Bill Parcells, who served in a similar role with the Jets in 2000 when the team drafted Pennington, currently has interest in acquiring the quarterback once again.
> 
> The team engaged in preliminary discussions with Pennington's agent, Tom Condon, about a potential acquisition early Thursday afternoon, two sources said Thursday.
> 
> Because Pennington is a vested veteran free agent, making him able to choose his next destination upon his release, the Dolphins likely would need to assure him that he'd almost definitely be vaulted into the starting role by the season opener.
> 
> Pennington is expected to have several potential suitors, as the Chiefs, Vikings and Bears each have quarterback situations that could be aided by the acquisition of the quarterback.
> 
> The Dolphins currently have grown optimistic about rookie Chad Henne's future in the NFL, and Pennington, 32, could serve as an appropriate player to let the team transition into the Henne era.


Link


----------



## Jace

Oh God, no Pennington.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Jace said:


> Oh God, no Pennington.


Our current roster is destined for another top 5 pick with or without Pennington. With our much improved OL I'd like to see them throw Henne to the wolves on week one just to see what he can do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Henne's been our best QB, or had been up until a couple of days ago(havent been following it too closely lately) and Beck had been struggling.

I doubt we want to start a rookie so it looked like McCown was gonna be the guy heading into the season. 

Would you rather have a McCown starting for us or Pennington?

Money isnt an issue since the Dolphins had $21 million in cap space after the JT trade.


----------



## IbizaXL

his main problem is his health. i say we give it a shot. hes far better than the QBs we have currently


----------



## -33-

sign him Bill! Pennington has always killed the Dolphins, I heard today on the radio he's beaten us 7 out of the last 8 games...so at least we won't have to worry about him if he's playing with us!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, the guy always plays like a Hall of Famer against us.


----------



## sMaK

IbizaXL said:


> his main problem is his health. i say we give it a shot. hes far better than the QBs we have currently


His main problem is his arm. He's got the weakest arm in the league. 

Even then I wouldn't mind signing him. He's better than anything we have now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Pennington gets two-year, $11.5M deal with Dolphins*
> By John Clayton
> ESPN.com
> 
> Chad Pennington entered the New York Jets' training camp unsure if he would start or play backup to Kellen Clemens.
> 
> One day after his release from New York, he found what looks to be a starting job with the Miami Dolphins. Pennington, 32, agreed Friday night to a two-year, $11.5 million contract that pretty well locks him into starting, according to a source. Contacted by six teams on Thursday, Pennington wasted no time reuniting with the person who brought him into the NFL as a first-round pick of the Jets, Bill Parcells.
> 
> Parcells pushed hard over the past 48 hours to get a deal with Pennington done. Pennington was scheduled to make $6 million with the Jets but was released when New York acquired Brett Favre from the Green Bay. The Packers get a fourth-round choice that could be upgraded to a No. 1 depending on Favre's play.
> 
> Top backup quarterbacks usually make around $3 million a year, which makes it apparent the Dolphins plan to use Pennington in a starting role.
> 
> The Dolphins, coming off a 1-15 season, will open the season against the Jets in Miami, giving Pennington an immediate chance to face his former team.


Link


----------



## Jace

Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!


:laugh:

You'd really rather have Josh McCown starting for us?


----------



## Jace

You'd probably have to know me to understand how much I detest Pennington, and yes.

As was said earlier in the thread, we suck either way. Why not get the higher pick instead of this stop-gap, soft clown?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, I hated Pennington too. The guy has absolutely no arm strength whatsoever yet always seemed to fit in perfect passes against the Dolphins. 

I can see why the Fins wanted him so bad with Parcells being apart of the Jets organization when Chad was drafted and Dan Henning being the OC of the Jets and now the Fins.

Obviously Henne is our QB of the future and is safe but I wonder which QB gets the boot now. McCown or Beck?

I'd guess we're right now working the phones and looking for a trade partner for Beck.

I read that he wasnt gonna play tomorrow against the Bucs. If true, I wonder if this had anything to do with that.


----------



## -33-

"and when you say Miami, you're talking Super Bowl, cuz we're the.........

MIAMI DOLPHINS! MIAMI DOLPHINS! MIAMI DOLPHINS #1!"

I like the signing, at least we're looking for ways to improve at any costs


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Dolphins head coach Tony Sparano has refused to reveal Saturday's quarterback plans, but ESPN.com has learned from multiple sources that before the Pennington deal was made, the coaching staff informed the quarterbacks Beck would play the first and third quarters, and Henne would play the second and fourth quarters, leaving McCown completely off the field.


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/afceast/0-2-49/Pennington-deal-puts-McCown--Beck-on-edge.html

So either we're looking to showcase Beck for a trade, or we're looking to trade McCown for a low rd pick and dont want him to possibly get injured. Either way, one of them is definitely out.

Cant wait to see Henne play tomorrow. Ted Ginn Jr as well.


----------



## sMaK

We got so much better with this signing. 

I know he has the weakest arm in the league, but the guy always finds ways to win and is as accurate as it gets. If our running game is as good as advertised we won't be half bad.


----------



## sMaK

Ok... maybe we still suck, but it is an upgrade.


----------



## bball2223

sMaK said:


> Ok... maybe we still suck, but it is an upgrade.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Dolphins trade Josh McCown to Carolina*
> 
> The Dolphins have traded quarterback Josh McCown for a late-round draft pick.
> 
> Two sources say the trade was consummated this afternoon after the Panthers took stock of their injury-riddled quarterback situation.
> 
> The trade seems to mean the Dolphins will go into the regular-season with three quarterbacks -- starter Chad Pennington, backup Chad Henne and third-stringer John Beck.
> 
> One source, however, tells me to refrain from including John Beck as a certainty in that group. Seems teams are also asking about Beck as a trade possibility and as Bill Parcells once told me, "Everyone on this team can be traded for the right price except Jake Long."


Link

Good deal.Cant believe we were able to get anything for McCown so at least we get something in return.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Beck will probably be released..Im surprised you all released Keith Davis..I'm hoping Dallas picks him up. He's priceless when it comes to special teams


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just saw on ESPN that we have extended Ricky Williams' contract through 2009.

Who would have ever thought that Ricky Williams was a Parcells type player? :laugh:

This is great news. Cant wait to watch the 1-2 punch with him and Ronnie Brown, who looked like the Ronnie of last year before the knee injury, in the last preseason game against the Saints.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not Dolphins related but still very funny 


> CINCINNATI (AP) _ Call him Ocho Cinco on the field, too.
> 
> The National Football League decided on Thursday to recognize receiver Chad Johnson's legal name change to Chad Ocho Cinco. The new name will be on the back of his Cincinnati Bengals uniform for the season opener in Baltimore on Sunday.
> 
> The receiver had his name changed in his home state of Florida last week. It's a reference to his uniform number — Ocho Cinco means "eight five" in Spanish. When the NFL celebrated Hispanic Heritage month in 2006, he wore it on the back of his uniform for pregame warmups, but had to remove it for the game because of NFL rules — it wasn't his real name.
> 
> The Pro Bowl receiver asked the media to start calling him by his new name this week. The Bengals couldn't change the name on his uniform until the NFL gave permission.
> 
> In an e-mail to The Associated Press on Thursday, league spokesman Greg Aiello said simply: "It's his legal surname."


Link

:lol::lol:


----------



## Adam

Is anybody else really excited about the Dolphins this season? There's so many interesting things:

1. First left tackle since Richmond Webb left a decade ago. For the first time we have an actual left tackle and not a late round, converted, stopgap to plug the hole. It took a decade but THANK GOD we got one.

2. Ricky and Ronnie together in the backfield with training camp under them and good health.

3. Ginn may have been another awful pick but he gives us the ability to score on special teams and get us in great field position the rest of the time. With Ricky and Ronnie on offense and Ginn on special teams, we should be putting up some big points. For nearly 20 years we have gone from good passing offense but worst running offense--->good running offense but worst passing offense--->horrible offense. All the while having a great defense. With the NFL the way it is now, great offense with creativity and imagination is what wins in this league. The Colts and Patriots have shown that. I'm really excited to finally see us focusing on offense. It seems like just yesterday we were spending 2nd round picks to draft Eddie Moore linebackers when we have a top 3 defense but no left tackle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Fins lose 20-14

Pennington was good after a slow start. Bot tight ends, Fasano and Martin, played really well. And the D played well.

Ginn just didnt show up today. He was totally shut down. We have no receivers. Hagan was also invisible and Wilford, our big free agent signing was freaking inactive. Camarillo and Bess were our best WR and that's not a good thing. 

That 4th and 13 TD pass by Favre was just a prayer that was answered. How the **** could they have allowed that pass to be completed. 

What the **** were they thinking putting Patrick Cobbs in as the 3rd down back and not Ronnie Brown? That's just dumb. Ronnie has some of the best hands on the team.

Ronnie needs to start. He gets better and better with the more carries he gets. Let Ricky come off the bench after Ronnie has worn down the defense.

Horrible Special teams. A shanked 9 yd punt and a kickoff that goes out of bounds after just scoring a TD were bad.


----------



## sMaK

You said everything I was thinking during the game.

We need a better WR. Our lack of talent at that position really showed on those two redzone attempts that we couldn't punch it in. 

Ronnie definitely needs more touches. I know they're trying to push him back in slowly, but he had what? 6 carries!? That's terrible.

Anyways, I was impressed with the team. We are a lot better than last season already and that's a great thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Fins have made a whole lot of changes this week.

They cut FB Boomer Grigsby and TE Sean Ryan and have added FB Casey Cramer and G Evan Mathis after G Donald Thomas was ruled out for the season.

Ronnie Brown has gotten most of the reps with the 1st team.

Hagan worked as the 1st string WR, but Sparano said today that Ginn and Camarillo will start. They're also trying to find a role for Ernest Wilford this week.


----------



## IbizaXL

This team is just as bad if not worse than last season. who woulda thunk it? I cant figure out if the defense is more pathetic than the offense. Or..maybe they just dont know how to play football? No one in this team has balls to play in the NFL. what a bunch of feather-weights.


----------



## ATLien

I can't believe I actually wasted a high pick on Ronnie Brown.


----------



## IbizaXL

I also see they have the lowest IQ in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It's gone past painful watching this team.


----------



## sMaK

This game was real tough to watch. They might as well throw Henne in there already.

And we have to have the worst group of WRs in NFL history.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And our secondary sucks too. 

Ted Ginn was taken off of punt and kickoff returns and was also the 4th WR today as Hagan, Bess, and Camarillo were used a head of him in the 3 WR sets... 

So we cant pass cause we got no WR's, and we cant stop the pass cause we got no DB's :nonono:

Henne has a freaking gun. That was the only highlight from today's game.


----------



## -33-

Yet as bad as those WRs are, Ernest Wilford (our prized signing) can't find a way to get on the field?


----------



## sMaK

Wilford wasn't good in college, wasn't good in Jacksonville, but he's supposed to be a #1 here?

Never understood that signing.


----------



## -33-

sMaK said:


> Wilford wasn't good in college, wasn't good in Jacksonville, but he's supposed to be a #1 here?
> 
> Never understood that signing.


Because if you looked at Wilford on paper, and looked at him as an athlete, he's got the tools...the whole catching the ball and running good routes part, well....


----------



## Dissonance

sMaK said:


> Wilford wasn't good in college, wasn't good in Jacksonville, but he's supposed to be a #1 here?
> 
> Never understood that signing.


Wasn't good in college? He had a 51 catch, 925 yrd, 7 TD season which is unheard of at Tech. Came a long way from that dropped 2 pt conv game against Miami...

In the NFL, he's shown the ability to be at least be solid. In no way he should be a #1. But last yr, in Jax, he had 45 catches for 518 yards, and 3 touchdowns. He can give you more than what you're getting from those others.


----------



## IbizaXL

ATLien said:


> I can't believe I actually wasted a high pick on Ronnie Brown.


thanx for that rep Atlien...you bithc. :lol:


----------



## sMaK

I was exaggerating about Wilford sucking..but it was still a questionable signing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Fins get their 1st win of the season, in New England 38-13.

Not much, if anything went wrong for the Fins this week.

Ronnie finally started, which he should have all along, and had huge game. 17 carries 113 yds 4TDs and a passing TD. Ricky had 16 carries 98 yds. 

Pennington was 17-20 for 226 yds.

The O-Line was great. No sacks and the team rushed for 216 yds.

The D was great too. The Pats were held to 216 yds, they had 2 turnovers, and 4 sacks, with 3 by Joey Porter, who finally backed up his own words for once.

Great way to go into the bye week :clap:


----------



## myst

ohhh myyy lawwwddddd


----------



## reHEATed

4 of the 5 td's came on that formation with Ronnie lining up as qb, ricky in the slot, and Pennington at wr. 

funny stuff, but it worked. Pats were so confused ever time, and it usually ended up with Ronnie faking the hand off and taking it himself up the middle.


----------



## IbizaXL

i wasn't able to watch the game but it seems Miami was the complete opposite from last week.


----------



## IbizaXL

http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d80afb27d

^ holy crap!! i have never seen trick-plays like that since watching Dolphins football!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, it helps that the guy who created that formation for Darren McFadden at Arkansas is now the Dolphins QB coach. He's the one that put those in according to Ronnie


----------



## -33-

Wonder when the last time the Canes and Dolphins won in the same weekend was.......


----------



## Wade2Bosh

DQ for 3 said:


> Wonder when the last time the Canes and Dolphins won in the same weekend was.......


I was wondering the same thing earlier today. It didnt happen last season.

In 2006, they both won on Thanksgiving. But they never won on the same weekend that year either.

The last time they won in the same weekend was November 26 and 27, 2005! 

The Canes beat Virginia and the Fins beat the Raiders that weekend.


----------



## -33-

Canes Win! Dolphins Win! Marlins are Done! and the Heat open Training Camp!

Miami...........You're Having the Best Week Ever!


----------



## sMaK

LOL

What a great weekend.


----------



## Adam

Rep comment I received in this thread:

"go back to Cuba"

:rofl:


----------



## sMaK

LOL what the ****

How good was our offensive line btw?


----------



## Adam

sMaK said:


> LOL what the ****
> 
> How good was our offensive line btw?


They were really opening up lots of holes and I can't remember any penalties. This was definitely the offense I envisioned when I made that post a couple weeks ago. Even Teddy Bear Ginn managed to contribute.


----------



## -33-

Dolphins looking good early against the Chargers


----------



## -33-

Listen to Dolphins Stadium!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEE BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a freaking win!

So many played awesome.

Ronnie is a ****ing animal! Chad Pennington was great going 22-29. The wildcat formation was back in full effect too.

The D stepped up and stopped their high powered offense, including stopping them on 4th and goal.

And we finally got back to back wins and against the 2 teams that played in the AFC championship game last season.


----------



## King Joseus

Chad Pennington is the man.


----------



## myst

After the worst year in Miami sports history we're coming back. Wade at the Olympics, now the Dolphins, and starting today the Heat too.


----------



## croco

The Dolphins D played very well today although it would also help if the Chargers had LT at something close to a hundred percent. Pennington is now 5-0 all-time against the Chargers, I guess it's safe to say that he likes playing against them. 

Oh and yeah, Ronnie Brown is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

croco said:


> The Dolphins D played very well today although it would also help if the Chargers had LT at something close to a hundred percent. Pennington is now 5-0 all-time against the Chargers, I guess it's safe to say that he likes playing against them.
> 
> Oh and yeah, Ronnie Brown is good.


Pennington destroyed us too so thankfully he's on our team now


----------



## IbizaXL

great game. so far the New England game wasnt a fluke. Im just not used to seeing Miami play smart football in such a long time. Bill Parcels coming to town has paid off. Beating the Pats at their place and now San Diego is not an easy feat. Still have much more room to improve. Miami's secondary is still weak. But lets enjoy this win and hopefully more to come.


----------



## sMaK

There aren't too many RBs I'd take over Ronnie Brown right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ronnie's vision, power and feet are just fun to watch. He's 6'0 230 and yet is so light on his feet.

He's looked like the Ronnie Brown of last season, before the ACL injury, these past couple of weeks.


----------



## IbizaXL

that Wildcat package was productive once again. It was key for getting 1st downs and even a TD.

That Houston game scares the crap out of me though. Texans are going to be desperate for a win and are playing at home.


----------



## myst

IbizaXL said:


> that Wildcat package was productive once again. It was key for getting 1st downs and even a TD.
> 
> That Houston game scares the crap out of me though. Texans are going to be desperate for a win and are playing at home.


Or so depressed they don't care anymore. Could go either way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, this is our 3rd straight season we're going to Houston. That's just weird scheduling.


----------



## -33-

http://www.justin.tv/thedarkside_tv (Dolphins broadcast)


----------



## myst

Feels good to have the best RB in the league, especially since I've been defending him since the day we drafted him over Cadillac.


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/afceast/0-4-107/Is-Ronnie-Brown-NFL-s-best-RB-.html
http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?page=hotread5/RBs


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He was arguably the best back in the league right before the injury last season so this isnt just a 1 time deal either. But AP is the best in the league and this season Portis and Turner have been better.


----------



## IbizaXL

aaand......we officially have the worst secondary in the NFL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, we really need to spend all our picks on Db's or sign some in free agency because ours suck.

We should have scored a TD on that 1st drive but Chad missed Fasano who was open. Then later on, that drop by Camarillo should have been caught for a TD. And ****ing Will Allen had an INT that he should have had and dropped it. On the very next play, the Ravens scored a TD.

Those 3 were 21 point swings.

That 1st half was Pennington's worst as a Fin but he played very well in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Terrell Suggs gave Jake Long a huge compliment after the game


> *Jake Long wows Suggs:* The interception for a touchdown aside, Suggs said Dolphins rookie left tackle Jake Long gave him fits. Long, the No. 1 overall draft choice out of Michigan, is 6-foot-7, 310 pounds.
> 
> "Jake Long is very impressive," Suggs said. "By far one of the best tackles in the game right now.
> 
> "He did a really good job. I've never struggled against anybody like I struggled against him today. He definitely impressed us. He's going to be a nice professional in this league."


Link

That's awesome coming from one of the better pass rushers in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice win for the Fins over Buffalo.

Pennington with another great game for the Fins going 22-30 for 314yds 1TD. 

Ted Ginn had 7 catches for 175yds. 

Joey Porter had 2 sacks and 2 forced fumbles. He now leads the league with 10.5 sacks.

And Jason Allen looked very good at corner today. We might have finally found him a position.

Up [email protected] Denver


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And this makes it twice this year that the Canes and Dolphins have won in the same weekend. Amazing since it hadnt happened once since 2005.


----------



## sMaK

Jason Allen looked good? Granted, I wasn't watching him all the time but he didn't really impress me. Did I miss something?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sMaK said:


> Jason Allen looked good? Granted, I wasn't watching him all the time but he didn't really impress me. Did I miss something?


He was awesome in the 4th quarter especially. He was lined up one on one with Evans a couple of times and was with him step for step. He also had a couple of nice pass deflections. Andre Goodman as well. Pretty much the entire secondary had a very good 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, this team continues to surprise :laugh:

Great win in Denver.

Chad wasnt on to begin the game but when it mattered most, up only 19-17 with 11 minutes to go, with the ball at our 20, after Denver just scored a TD in just 48 seconds to cut the lead and get all the momentum and their crowd in the game, he leads about a 7 minute drive and we cap it off with a Ronnie Brown rushing TD to go up 9 again. Just amazing.

Camarillo had a huge game with 11 catches for 111 yds.

The D was unbelievable as well. We held them to under 14 yds rushing for the game, get a TD on an INT, 3 INT on the game, and hold Brandon Marshall to 2 catches for 28 yards.

Up next: 3 straight home games

Seattle
Raiders
Pats

So far we've beaten who no one thought we could and have lost to teams who we should have beaten. If we play the next couple of weeks how we've played the last couple of weeks then we'll be talking playoffs


----------



## -33-

4-4! If the Pats lose tonight, I believe we're a game back in the AFC East. We're coming together, which should play out well over the next few weeks...


----------



## SKiP

We have got to have the easiest remaining schedule in the NFL (Jets play Titans in week 12, Pats play Steelers in wk 13, Bills play Denver in wk 16).

Seattle, Oakland, St. Louis, San Fran, KC should all be easy games. The wildcards will probably come from the East since we are lucky enough to play the NFC West. Gotta feel sorry for the AFC North.


----------



## sMaK

Amazing!

That phantom offensive pass interference they called on Marshall completely demoralized Denver. They were done after that. But man, our secondary played great. They are getting better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

5-4! :clap:

21-19 over the Seahawks. 

A little too close for comfort but when we needed the offense to step up, they once again did just that. Up just 14-13 in the 4th, after the Seahawks had all the momentum, the offense goes on a 16 play, 9 minute drive and cap it off with a Ronnie TD run.

And the D stepped up at the end of the game and stopped the Seahawks on 4th down to win the game.

Our special teams coverage still ****ing sucks though.

Up next- Home vs the Raiders


----------



## IbizaXL

i believed we played the wildcat 2 times? and in those 2 times we scored a TD.

I was disgusted with our defense on that last drive for Seattle for the TD, but the win is what counts.:clap:
fist time were over .500 in 3 years (Dec 2005)


----------



## -33-

IbizaXL said:


> i believed we played the wildcat 2 times? and in those 2 times we scored a TD.
> 
> I was disgusted with our defense on that last drive for Seattle, but the win is what counts.:clap:
> fist time were over .500 in 3 years (Dec 2005)


We used the Wildcat more than twice in this game, but yes, it was very successful. Ricky was awesome today!

A game back right now...I really think we are playing the best in the division right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its amazing how many ways they can change around and tweak that wildcat formation. It seems like they add a new wrinkle to it every week.

Jets play @ NE on Thursday so one of them will get their 4th loss this week too.


----------



## Adam

I love this team. We're not a great team or even a good team, just an average team with lots of weaknesses, but we play with intelligence and heart and we keep winning. I fully expect the playoffs and after that who knows? Anything can happen in the NFL.


----------



## myst

peezy has popcorn muscles


----------



## sMaK

The secondary keeps surprising me. Will Allen should be a Pro Bowler.

This team is definitely limited but we are so well coached that our weaknesses aren't as pronounced as they should be. Our kick coverage has to get better and we need to get better on third and long. Other than that though, there aren't many problems.


----------



## IbizaXL

sMaK said:


> The secondary keeps surprising me. Will Allen should be a Pro Bowler.
> 
> This team is definitely limited but we are so well coached that our weaknesses aren't as pronounced as they should be. Our kick coverage has to get better and we need to get better on third and long. Other than that though, there aren't many problems.


agree.

the secondary has improved as well as our receivers.


----------



## IbizaXL

even though theres been some improvements, we are still weak at WR, DB, special teams. Pennington is a godsend and our O-line has been consistently good through out. But the team as a whole is alot different than last season. Amazing what a difference it makes when you have the right personnel running the team. Im really liking the direction of this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dolphins win 17-15

Defense was excellent all game long. The offense was pretty bad but had some good moments. The bad was the Ronnie Brown fumble in Raiders territory, and the safety. The good was the 1st TD drive and the drive to get the game winning FG. Teddy Ginn was awesome today. 

But the absolute worst was once again the Special teams. That ST coach needs to be fired. The Special teams have been horrible all year long and almost cost us the game after giving up a 96yd punt return for a TD. Thankfully, the offense came through at the end.

Dolphins are now tied with the Pats for 2nd, although we have the tie breaker so we're in 2nd right now.

Up next- Home vs the Pats.


----------



## IbizaXL

I dont feel too good about our next game VS New England. the last time i felt we'd lose, Miami lost to Houston earlier in the season.:sour:

we've won 4 in a row, going for 5 is tough so we are due for a loss--and against the Pats who'll be looking for revenge with the way we embarrassed them at home.

meh...


----------



## IbizaXL

LOL

wow, we have such a sorry group of DBs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

You knew this would be a tough game with Belichek having 3 extra days to prepare for this game and Belichek coached teams being 15-1 after losses.

The D just couldnt get any stops. The only two stops they got were on turnovers. NE has only punted once today with 4 minutes to go.

That stat they just showed says it all. Randy Moss, Wes Welker, Jabar Gaffney, and Kevin Faulk all had season highs in receiving yards today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Classy move by Belichek going for the TD on 4th and goal with under a minute left..

Final score of 48-28 was not indicative of how close this game really was up until the 1st 5 minutes of the 4th when it was a 3pt game at 31-28.


----------



## -33-

I still don't agree with the defensive pass INT that was called on the 2nd Moss TD, or the fact that Crowder was ejected for..................I still don't know

We really should win the next 4 games, and if the Jets/Pats help us out, we'd be playing for the division title @ NY in the final game of the season!


----------



## Adam

This is why I wanted Brandon Flowers. Philip Merling hasn't helped us at all this season.


----------



## sMaK

Camarillo is out for the year..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, that sucks. He was quickly becoming one of my favorite Dolphins.

Bess has got to step up now.

And hopefully Ernest Wilford actually takes this as an opportunity to show that all the money given to him was worth it.


----------



## -33-

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yeah, that sucks. He was quickly becoming one of my favorite Dolphins.
> 
> Bess has got to step up now.
> 
> And hopefully Ernest Wilford actually takes this as an opportunity to show that all the money given to him was worth it.


Maybe Fasano will come back out from the rock he's been hiding under...

Our TEs will pick up the slack left by Camarillo, but Bess will be just as important.


----------



## -33-

Ugly game, but a win is a win...

Carpenter lead us to victory with his leg.

Buffalo lost, let's hope Pitt and Denver can win and put us a game back in the division!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, good to get out of there with a win when everything seemed a little out of sync all game long. 

All these close games every week arent good for the heart though :laugh:

Too bad Indy came back to win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So far, so good.

Broncos up 27-14 at the half and the Steelers and Pats are tied at 10 at the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

After being relatively injury free for most of the season, they are now catching up to us. 

1st it was Camarillo last week, and now LG Justin Smiley is done for the year with a broken leg.



> ST. LOUIS - For the second straight week the Dolphins lost a key starter on offense to a season-ending injury.
> 
> Left guard Justin Smiley, the Dolphins top performing offensive lineman, broke his right leg when a Rams defender rolled up on it in the first half of Sunday's 16-12 win over St. Louis.
> 
> During last week's loss to the Patriots, Greg Camarillo, the team's leading receiver, suffered a season-ending knee injury.
> 
> It's likely that Smiley will undergo a surgical procedure to insert a pin in the leg, which broke near the ankle. It's inevitable he'll be placed on injured reserve, opening up a spot on the Dolphins 53-man roster.


So both our starting guards are out for the year. Donald Thomas, the rookie who had won the job in preseason, got hurt in the 1st game of the season, and now Smiley is out.


----------



## Adam

That's terrible news. I thought we could make some noise if we made it to the playoffs but without Camarillo and now Smiley we've lost a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, things are going great for the Fins today.

The Steelers just intercepted a Cassel pass and scored a TD one play later and are now up 33-10 with 2:44 to go.

And the Broncos just scored a TD and are now up 34-17 with 8:44 to go.


----------



## IbizaXL

we are still in the Wild card chase, tied with New England. 


This team has exceeded all expectations. making the playoffs would be a huge plus.


----------



## myst

Go FINS!










*the attachment was asking for a password-W2M


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:rock:






Nice win by the Fins. 8-5 now.

The Jets are about to lose and the Pats are up by 3 late in the 4th.

So Miami is tied for 1st with the Jets right now and the pats if they hold on to win.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Matrix said:


> :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win by the Fins. 8-5 now.
> 
> The Jets are about to lose and the Pats are up by 3 late in the 4th.
> 
> So Miami is tied for 1st with the Jets right now and the pats if they hold on to win.


New York lost and New England ALMOST lost. that was a close game in Seattle. The AFC East looks crazy. 3 teams with an 8-5 record and we're tied for 1st. No one saw this Miami team to be in this position. amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jets finish with 
Bills, 
@ Seattle, 
Miami

Pats finish with 
@ Raiders, 
Cards, 
@ Bills

Fins finish with 
49ers, 
@ KC, 
@ NYJ

I cant see the Pats losing so either the Jets or Miami are gonna have to win out to win the division.


----------



## myst

Be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^About time Charlie Anderson did something positive this season. He was great yesterday which has been needed with the way our pass rush had disappeared the past couple of weeks.


----------



## sMaK

How crazy is it that we are 8-5!? Even if they lose the last three games (knock on wood) Sparano has to win COY.

About next week though, San Francisco is gonna be a tough game. They have been playing great football and are a lot better than their record indicates at this point. Hopefully Frank Gore can't go.


----------



## sMaK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJvTWmUYTII

I can't embed


----------



## King Joseus

sMaK said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJvTWmUYTII
> 
> I can't embed


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This team just wants to kill all of us with all these damn close games :laugh:

Good win by the Fins over a tough 49ers team. They dominated time of possession, but the Dolphins, for the 3rd consecutive game, do not allow a TD.

Too bad JP Losman is so freaking horrible and fumbled the ball in his own endzone that the Jets recovered for a TD to win the game.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Matrix said:


> This team just wants to kill all of us with all these damn close games :laugh:
> 
> Good win by the Fins over a tough 49ers team. They dominated time of possession, but the Dolphins, for the 3rd consecutive game, do not allow a TD.
> 
> Too bad JP Losman is so freaking horrible and fumbled the ball in his own endzone that the Jets recovered for a TD to win the game.


It's hilarious for me because 3 weeks ago I was talking to a guy from Buffalo about how I felt that Losman got a raw deal from Bills management and that he might be better than Trent Edwards who himself is very mediocre.

He told me that Losman is so bad that they he and his friends play a drinking game where every time Losman turns it over they drink. He told me that every single close game that the offense is on the field he would say, "Losman will do something on this drive to give the game away," Losman would always fumble or throw an interception.

He's pretty much a joke around Buffalo. You can't say Losman to anybody without them cursing.


----------



## myst

Just got home from the game, terrible game to watch, but at least we won!


----------



## sMaK

JP Losman is such a dick.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

KC game is only three days away, looks like the high is going to be 10 degrees so I'm pretty excited


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^That'll be a good test for this team for the last game in NY, if they can come out with a win in KC.


----------



## sMaK

I think they are passed the test stage. They can't lose this one.


----------



## sMaK

By the way, is Pennington a legit MVP candidate?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sMaK said:


> I think they are passed the test stage. They can't lose this one.


I meant the weather will be a good test for them before they go into the final game of the season, in what will most likely be a night game in NY, if both teams win this weekend.


----------



## -33-

sMaK said:


> By the way, is Pennington a legit MVP candidate?


Well, he didn't even make the pro bowl for the AFC, so I'd say......no.

His impact on the Dolphins is unmeasurable though, regardless of his MVP ranking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Ravens have pretty much all but locked up the final wild card spot tonight with their win in Dallas. 

Not that it wasnt to be expected, but whoeever wins the east will have a home game vs the Ravens


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How 'bout them Dolphins!? :clap:

Great win today. The D was horrible up until the 4th when they finally got stops.

The offense was great today. Everyone played great on that side of the ball. Especially Chad and Fasano.

Its all or nothing next week in NY. Should be fun and it definitely should be flexed.


----------



## sMaK

We couldn't stop that stupid spread offense that KC was running. Thankfully the Chiefs D is terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Man, what bull****. NBC flexed Chargers/Broncos instead of Dolphins/Jets.

I really wanted to see that game in prime time. Damn, Jets had to lose :azdaja:

Miami is the only team now in the AFC East that controls their destiny. They win and they're in. 

The Jets need to win and have the Pats lose, while the Pats need to win @ Bills and have the Fins lose.


----------



## sMaK

At least its at 4.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

It would have been amazing to have the game be at 4:00 along with Patriots/Ravens wins at 1:00 so that the Jets would have nothing to play for during our game but the NFL just had to flex the Ravens game too


----------



## IbizaXL

the grand finale. my goodness.

The Jets are playing at home and are desperate for a win. Even with that, i have this good feeling about the game. I think Pennington is going to have himself a huge game. I cant wait 'till Sunday!:yay:


----------



## myst

Here we go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:sparta:


----------



## myst

thanks for going to the Jets, Brett!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

AFC EAST CHAMPS! :clap:


----------



## -33-

GO PHINS!


----------



## myst

hell yes


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How awesome that we not only clinch by beating the Jets in NY, but also knock out the Pats as well

:clap:


















:lol:









Ravens @ Dolphins is set for Sunday at 1pm.

Ravens beat us in Miami already this season. Their D scored a TD on an INT by Suggs and then they ran all over us in the 2nd half to put the game away.

That's gonna be a very, very tough game.


----------



## sMaK

It feels so good!


----------



## Rather Unique

Florida (Miami) > New York... First the Marlins knock the Mets out the post-season twice, now the Dolphins give the Jets the boot. Man, i can't believe we are in the playoffs!!!!


----------



## King Joseus

With no Bears, the Dolphins'll have my undivided rooting interest for these playoffs. Hopefully the wave continues...


----------



## sMaK

How about JT and Zach? Both are at home while the Fins are in the playoffs! Who would've thunkit huh?


----------



## -33-

Made two bets today:

$5 to win $60 - Dolphins win the AFC

$5 to win $125 - Dolphins win the Super Bowl

You gotta believe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sMaK said:


> How about JT and Zach? Both are at home while the Fins are in the playoffs! Who would've thunkit huh?


Read where Zach is gonna opt out of his deal with Dallas and look for a new team. He's just not fit for a 3-4 scheme.

Those two are two of my favorites but Zach was always my 2nd favorite Dolphin ever behind Marino. I hope he's able to sign wth a team that's in contention next season.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Three more days...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

As expected, Peyton Manning won AP MVP. Chad Pennington was a distant 2nd place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

14 hours away :rock:

They are expecting the biggest crowd n Dolphins stadium history tomorrow. That place better be rocking.


----------



## -33-

Can't protect Chad today, and way too many turnovers.

We are doing everything we didn't do all season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Their D just took the game over in the 2nd quarter and Miami cant do anything against them. 

The game is pretty much over. There's still a lot of time left but you aint coming back against that D with this big of a lead.


----------

